# Muskegon Channel Salmon



## nickster (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone fished muskegon lake by the channel lately? Just wondering if there still running into the lake.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

We trolled the channel last night, lots of fish running the channel but they were not biting. Non of the other boats I talked to were getting hits either but the fish are there, lots of them on the graph and they were rolling on the surface like crazy.


----------



## nickster (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder if the rivermouth is more productive at this stage.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

nickster said:


> I wonder if the rivermouth is more productive at this stage.


Not sure if it is yet. Chatted with a charter captain acquaintance of mine and he said he wont move to the mouth until probably next week. Mlive had a fishing report today and they were saying some were trolling in front of the paper mill and some where getting them in the river so it sounds like they are still pretty spread out.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Are guys jigging just outside the channel in Muskegon Lk?? Is it worth it??


----------



## nickster (Sep 19, 2013)

Im kind of wondering the same thing. I plan on going tonight but may go by rivermouth instead.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

stillfish said:


> Are guys jigging just outside the channel in Muskegon Lk?? Is it worth it??


I was out last night, few boats jigging the channel, saw a couple hook up. No luck trolling but I was marking fish everywhere.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Either of you guys have any luck tonight?


----------



## nickster (Sep 19, 2013)

I got one by the river mouth last night.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

nickster said:


> I got one by the river mouth last night.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What method? Jigging?


----------



## nickster (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, I jigged with silver white glow swedish pimple. I marked a ton but only got a few strikes. Jig right at the drop off. Its about 20 feet there. They are swarming the rivers like crazy.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

nickster said:


> Yes, I jigged with silver white glow swedish pimple. I marked a ton but only got a few strikes. Jig right at the drop off. Its about 20 feet there. They are swarming the rivers like crazy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome, thanks for the heads up. Hoping to get out there early this week. Need more Salmon! Lol


----------

